# Fish in a bag



## rickell (Feb 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever cooked fish in a brown paper bag?  We are having fish
tonight and I thought it might be sorta fun for the kids to cook it in a bag.

Any ideas? I would be greatful, we are having orange roughy


----------



## unmuzzleme (Feb 6, 2007)

I've never done it in a brown paper bag, but I have baked my fish in parchment paper.  Just make a pouch with parchment paper by folding.  It keeps all the yummy juices and flavors in and it sort of steams the fish.  

I bet a paper bag is the same idea, and it would probably work fine.  The only thing I would worry about is if the paper bags were dyed in any way...you could probably check the packaging to see if that is the case.

Good luck!
~Carly


----------



## Poutine (Feb 6, 2007)

I have never made this before but it does sound interesting.
Please let us know if you make it and, if you do, how it turns out.


red lobster fish in a bag recipe | restaurant recipes | clone restuarant recipes
*Red Lobster Fish in a Bag*

            A heart-healthy dish, Red Lobster's Fish In A Bag is a wonderful new              way to enjoy fresh fish. The simple preparation, accompanied by              crisp vegetables, complements the flavor of a variety of skinless              fish species, including salmon and tilapia. This recipe was adapted              for the chef at home.

*Vegetable Mix*
            1 cup red onion, cut in 1/4-inch strips
            1 cup red pepper, cut in 1-2 x 1/4-inch strips
            1 cup celery, sliced in 1/4-inch pieces
            1 cup baby carrot slims
            Salt and pepper

            Mix vegetables and season with salt and pepper or Mrs. Dash              vegetable seasoning.

*Fish In A Bag*
            4 sheets parchment paper
            Butter, melted
            2 cups Vegetable Mix
            8 (2.5 ounce) strips fresh fish, skinless
            Old Bay or seafood seasoning
            4 lemon wheels, 1/4-inch thick
            4 sprigs fresh thyme

            Fold parchment paper in half short ways and crease. Unfold parchment  paper and brush completely with melted butter to the edges.              
Place 1/2 cup vegetable mix in the center of the  right half.              
Brush melted butter on two 2.5-ounce fresh fish  filets and shake on a generous coating of Old Bay or Seafood seasoning.              
Place seasoned fish 1/2 inch apart on top of vegetable mix to allow for even cooking. Place one lemon wheel and one sprig of thyme on fish.              
Fold the left side of the parchment paper over the right side. Crimp paper (like a pie crust) until bottom and top  of the paper are completely sealed. Brush top of parchment paper with melted butter to the edges to prevent bag from burning when cooked. Repeat for each serving.              
Place bags on a greased cookie sheet with an inverted buttered pie pan over each (to prevent paper from burning).              
Bake at 350 degrees F for 12 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 7, 2007)

You might need to consider the origin of the bag in these days.  I just don't know about the recyclables, etc.  I HATE it that our whole lives seem to need to be taken over by "cautions".


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> You might need to consider the origin of the bag in these days. I just don't know about the recyclables, etc. I HATE it that our whole lives seem to need to be taken over by "cautions".


 
I have purchased brown paper bags on the paper goods isle.  Some are the small lunch bag variety and some are 2-3 times larger.  Yes, I know, buying brown paper bags is not traditionally done!  You can also buy a roll of brown packaging wrap paper.  

Now the fisherman can stock up on brown paper lawn bags for the catch of the day!

(it's a good thing that fish takes so little cooking time.  Otherwise the hot fish oils would destroy the bag.  Also the Girl Scouts cook cakes in brown paper bags on a camp fire all the time.!)


----------



## mugsy27 (Feb 7, 2007)

dave lieberman on foodtv (good deal with...) just did a special on this over the weekend for coconut milt tilapea cooked in a bag.  i looked very good, so i got the recipe online and am gonna try it soon.  here it is...

Recipes : Coconut Milk Tilapia : Food Network

heres the link to the accompaning dishes!!

TV : Good Deal with Dave Lieberman : Mom's Asian Light Dinners : Food Network


----------

